# fred bear carnage bow



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* partytime. Have fun here.


----------



## Jon Umpherville (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, this place is awesome - you won't be disappointed here.

I own a Bear Game Over purchased on ebay - my limb bolts are the same, I don't think it's a problem because my bow shoots fine, I think that's just part of the design, though I could be wrong. Just give customer service a call and ask them what the deal is to be sure.

How does the Carnage shoot? I'm wanting to get one myself.


----------



## Jon Umpherville (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, this place is awesome - you won't be disappointed here.

I own a Bear Game Over purchased on ebay - my limb bolts are the same, I don't think it's a problem because my bow shoots fine, I think that's just part of the design, though I could be wrong. Just give customer service a call and ask them what the deal is to be sure.

How does the Carnage shoot? I'm wanting to get one myself.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## partytime (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you for information.i was able to talk to customer service and they said that it was normal but it could change depending what poundage you had it set at. i have not been able to shoot it yet but it looks and feels awsome.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

